# 1979 Toro 524 Drive speed adjustment



## Kneed2No (May 21, 2013)

Hello,

I am south of Boston and we are expecting 18" to 24" of dry snow. I did a first clearing this morning and found a problem.

History:

I had replaced the auger belt and had to adjust the belt tension. I at first adjusted the tension in "A" in the photos. I later realized my mistake and properly adjusted the auger belt tension with "C".

After realizing my mistake I went out to adjust "A" but found that the drive worked going forward and reverse. So I left it alone.

The Problem:

Today with the large snowfall I wanted to have it in the low gear (of the three forward speeds). Speeds 1, 2, and 3 were identical. 


Question:

Is there any short way of getting my three speeds back without much of a disassembly of the snow blower such as the proper number of turns from tight to adjust "A"?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Toro 38040, right?

Did you have 3 forward speeds before you messed with "A"?

For whatever reason, they don't have the owner's manual in English for the 1979 model, but they do for the '77 model. I think they are more or less the same:






Parts – 524 Snowthrower | Toro







www.toro.com





Click on the Print next to the Operator's Manual to download the PDF version. Adjustment instructions are on page 16.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

A is the speed and B is forward/reverse. can you get some better pictures where things are not quite so white so we can see things a bit better since your issue is likely in the control panel.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

you don't need three threads posted on the same subject on the same day!


----------



## Kneed2No (May 21, 2013)

Yes, It is a 38040.

Here is a photo of "A" without the snow on it. Do I back the clevis out? If so about how much?


----------



## Kneed2No (May 21, 2013)

rwh963 said:


> you don't need three threads posted on the same subject on the same day!


I thought that it was not posting. I'm sorry.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Yeah, I think that comes up if you hit post more than once for the same post.


----------



## Kneed2No (May 21, 2013)

Actually my best bet would be if anyone has a Toro 524 38040 preferably, that has the speed properly adjusted would you please post a photo of the clevis position ("A" in my photos) from the side so that I can see its relative setting?

The second pass of my driveway is complete. I'll do the third tomorrow after the snow stops.

Thanks


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

in 1 pic it is in 1st gear and the other is 3rd gear.


----------



## Kneed2No (May 21, 2013)

It looks like that horizontal lever is in the proper position for the three speeds in mine. I cannot figure out why all the speeds are the same. Perhaps something got disconnected inside. After all of the snow is cleared I can take off the bottom plate.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

are you sure there is no change between 1st and 3rd at all? these things are not fast. when moving long distances i find them very slow and when digging into heavy snow i find them too fast. i have already had the pan off on this one and not really anything can be done because of how the drive system works. the speed selector has very limited movement.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Kneed2No said:


> Do I back the clevis out? If so about how much?


Experiment. You can use an R-clip (if you have one) in place of the cotter key until you find your desired location.


----------



## Kneed2No (May 21, 2013)

crazzywolfie said:


> are you sure there is no change between 1st and 3rd at all? these things are not fast. when moving long distances i find them very slow and when digging into heavy snow i find them too fast. i have already had the pan off on this one and not really anything can be done because of how the drive system works. the speed selector has very limited movement.


Yes. When it was in first gear before it hardly moved.

I am going to take the bottom plate off this afternoon and see what keeps the wheel position on the drive plate from moving.


----------



## Kneed2No (May 21, 2013)

Solved.

It looks like the protrusion "A" did not go through the housing. I tightened "B" to get it to stay. That protrusion must have been a pivot point. I used the assembly instructions to adjust the clevis and used as suggested an "R" clip while I adjusted it. I now have all three speeds.

After I removed the plate to observe the drive wheel I found the curved metal plate as in the pictures. It looks familiar. But I cannot figure out where it came from. Any ideas?

I should sand and paint this antique. Do they sell Toro red anywhere? Spray paint would be good I think.







ideas?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

That is the cover for the electric start hole if you don't have electric start


----------



## Kneed2No (May 21, 2013)

crazzywolfie said:


> That is the cover for the electric start hole if you don't have electric start


I do not have an electric start. So where on the machine would it go?



crazzywolfie said:


> That is the cover for the electric start hole if you don't have electric start


I do not have an electric start. So where on the snow blower would it go?


----------



## Kneed2No (May 21, 2013)

I found it.


----------

